# تعلم كيف تبحث في جوجل لتخرج الخبايا وبإختصار



## إسلام علي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فلم فيديو يشرح طرق البحث لتخرج الخبايا وما يقتصر عليه بحثك وانا مجربه فعلاً رائع
فلم 20 ميجا 
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/100342224/Google_Search.flv

او 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/97377408/2ba31139/Google_Search.html


----------



## ahmed cod (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا م Bish
لسه نفسي أعرف انت بتجيب الحاجات الجميلة دي منين ؟؟
وفقنا ووفقك الله دائما إلى ما فيه الخير .


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بس راح اجرب ويمكن تفيد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك
دائما بتتحفنا بمشاركاتك بجد


----------



## سهم مدنية (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ...........
بس لو رفعتو علي غير الرابدشير


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم هاليد الذهبية


----------



## ياسر لاشين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراBishr يعجبني كثير توقيعك لكن ما معناه انت في السعودية ليش متهان ?انا ما قصدي شيء بس عن جد عجبني


----------



## مفيدالشامسطي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور
بس مافتح عندي


----------



## امين السيد امين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الوفير ده


----------



## إسلام علي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكراbishr يعجبني كثير توقيعك لكن ما معناه انت في السعودية ليش متهان ?انا ما قصدي شيء بس عن جد عجبني


شكراً لك 
للتو بعث لي زميل على الخاص يطلب مني تغيرر التوقيع
لأ هو المعنى ليس كما فهمت
أنا أقصد أن الأرض التي يكذب فيها نبي ويهينه سفهاء قومه أرض لا أحبها ولا أطيق العيش عليها 
فقط هذا
شكراً


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (1 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جيد من مهندس جيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكراbishr يعجبني كثير توقيعك لكن ما معناه انت في السعودية ليش متهان ?انا ما قصدي شيء بس عن جد عجبني


 


bishr قال:


> شكراً لك
> للتو بعث لي زميل على الخاص يطلب مني تغيرر التوقيع
> لأ هو المعنى ليس كما فهمت
> أنا أقصد أن الأرض التي يكذب فيها نبي ويهينه سفهاء قومه أرض لا أحبها ولا أطيق العيش عليها
> ...


 
السلام عليكم.. 

بالمعنى الأصح أن الأخ بشر يؤثر الحياة الآخرة عن التمتع بالحياة الدنيا بكل ما فيها.. أليس كذلك أخي بشر؟؟ 

اللهم ارزقنا سعادة الدارين وكفاية همهما.. آمين

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## lom (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعلم كيف تبحث في جوجل لتخرج الخبايا وبإختصار الرد على الموضوع*

يعطيك العافية اخوي بصراحة كنت في امس الحاجة وبسرعة لموضعك هذا
شكرا


----------



## ناهده (3 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يااخي الكريم على مواضيعك المميزة


----------



## كمال محمد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.farah (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا"أيها الزميل
أحب أن أشكر الزميل أبو الحلول على كل تعليقاته و اهتمامه بكل التفاصيل في هذا المنتدى


----------



## إسلام علي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

1 ) العلامة + 
الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي جميع الكلمات ...
مثال : 
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمتين school و teacher ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
school +teacher
=======================
2 ) العلامة -
الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة و لاتحوي كلمة أخرى 
مثال :
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school و لا تحوي الكلمة teacher ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
school -teacher
=======================
3 ) علامات التنصيص " "
الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي ما بداخلها بالكامل و بنفس الترتيب
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الجملة please learn me و بالكامل و بنفس الترتيب ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
"please learn me"
=======================
4 ) الرابط OR
الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي إحدى الكلمات أو جميعها
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school أو الكلمة tetcher أو كليهما معاً ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
school OR tetcher
======================
5 ) intitle
الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة في العنوان المخصص للمواقع على google
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school في العنوان الظاهر على google ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
intitle:school
======================
6 ) allintitle
نفس الفائدة من رقم 5 و لكن الفرق أنه هنا بإمكانك أن تبحث عن أكثر من كلمة 
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمات school و tetcher و book و ذلك في العنوان الظاهر على google ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
allintitle:school tetcher book
=======================
7 ) inurl
الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة في عنوان الموقع على الانترنت 
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school و ذلك في عنوانها على الانترنت ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
inurl:school
========================
8 ) allinurl
نفس الفائدة من رقم 7 و لكن الفرق أنه هنا بإمكانك أن تبحث عن أكثر من كلمة 
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمات school و tetcher و book و ذلك في عنوانها على الانترنت ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
allinurl:school tetcher book
=========================
9 ) cache
الفائدة منه هي الاستفادة من موقع google لسحب الموقع المراد بالكامل مع الاشارة إلى الكلمات المراد البحث عنها 
مثال : -
نريد أن نبحث عن كلمة boy في الموقع www.school.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
cache:www.school.com boy
=========================
10 ) link
الفائدة منه هي إيجاد المواقع التي تحوي رابطاً للموقع المراد البحث عنه
مثال : -
نريد أن نبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الرابط www.yahoo.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
link:www.yahoo.com
=========================
11 ) related
الفائدة منه هي إيجاد الروابط التي يكون فيها الموقع المذكور الصفحة الرئيسية 
مثال : -
نريد أن نبحث عن الروابط الموجودة في الموقع www.yahoo.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
related:www.yahoo.com
==========================
12 ) info
يعطيك معلومات عن الموقع الذي تريده
مثال : -
نريد معلومات عن الموقع www.yahoo.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
info:www.yahoo.com
==========================
13 ) stocks
يستخدم كثيراً مع الرموز لاعطائك معلومات مفصلة مثلاً عليك وضع رمز شركة لا أن تضع اسمها
مثال : -
لكي تحصل على معلومات عن Intel و Yahoo ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
stock: intc yhoo
==========================
14) site
يتم البحث داخل الموقع المطلوب لاعطائك النتائج التي تحددها
مثال : -
لكي تحصل على صفحات المساعدة في موقع www.google.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
help site:www.google.com
========================
منقول


----------



## م حسناء (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mhany80 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جارى التحميل و التجربة


----------



## م المترقب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك اخي
جاري التجربة


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يناير 2009)

شكراً لكم
أرفعه للنفع


----------



## arty_tow (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الجبار ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الرحمن


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وارفق هذا الملف لتم الفائدة


----------



## newart (26 يناير 2009)

مشـــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك
بس لوكان في رابط اخر غير ابو العقد

​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" أخ بشر


----------



## إسلام علي (18 فبراير 2009)

I noticed that a lot of members in this forum are asking for stuff that they can easily find by themselves if they did simple search in google (my favorite search engine.

I will post some helpful notes about how to do the search in google:

1- if you are looking for educational materials, type

"your seach" + lecture notes or course notes
ex: reinforced concrete design lecture notes
or design of hydraulic structures course notes.

2- if you are looking for specific file format, type
your search + filetypedf
ex: analysis of steel structures filetypedf
or
open channel hydraulics filetypept
or
concrete details filetype:dwg

3- use google image search
http://images.google.com/

type dam design
or concrete details
or steel frames, or anything, and you will get lots of good quality photos.



4- if you are looking for applications (software)


Write the following commands in google, and click search:

“parent directory” /*appz*/ -xxx -html -htm -php -shtml -opendivx -md5 - md5sums

Replace appz with the software name that you are looking for.


----------



## إسلام علي (18 فبراير 2009)

الظاهر في خطأ
الصورة دي مكانها : p
بدون مسافات


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (19 فبراير 2009)

تشكر على هذه المشاركات الجميلة


----------



## ابونمه (21 فبراير 2009)

ياسلام عليك بارك الله فيك واكرمك انت ووالديك


----------



## المهندس محمود محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر بس الرابط مافتح عندي


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مارس 2009)

الرابط يفتح أخي فقط إصبر معه


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (31 مارس 2009)

مشكووووو يا غالــــــــــــــــــى وبارك اللــــــــــــه فيك وفى علمك


----------



## إسلام علي (2 أبريل 2009)

محاضره للاستاذ الدكتور سعيد المغربى استاذ المساحة بهندسة الأزهر بعنوان "إحتراف البحث العلمى على شبكة الإنترنت "
http://www.4shared.com/file/94706868...mat_ver_6.html
Pass. dias

ملف الفيديو 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/94690067...MAGHRABY_.html
ملف فيديو 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/94692036...MAGHRABY_.html

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز فعلاَ
منقول !!


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## mousad1210 (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جيد من مهندس جيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابونمه (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الداريين


----------



## محمد 977 (7 أبريل 2009)

*ألف الف ألف شكر*

ألف الف ألف شكر 
ألف الف ألف شكر 
ألف الف ألف شكر 
ألف الف ألف شكر


----------



## eng.jaser (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## م.عائد (7 أبريل 2009)

اخي بشير ممكن التأكد من الرابط

على ما يبدو الرابط ضارب


----------



## طارق كيشي (7 أبريل 2009)

شكر اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي بشير .............................


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (8 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً ويعطيك العافية ................


----------



## anass81 (8 أبريل 2009)

عاشق السهر قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر بس الرابط مافتح عندي





م.عائد قال:


> اخي بشير ممكن التأكد من الرابط
> 
> على ما يبدو الرابط ضارب



السلام عليكم

انا تأكدت من الرابط وهو يعمل , بكل الاحوال هذا رابط على موقع ثاني 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/97377408/2ba31139/Google_Search.html 

وتم اضافته لاول مشاركة


----------



## بولزرق (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أبريل 2009)

بولزرق قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله
جزاك الله خيراً و كذلك المشرف المهندس العزيز أنس


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير .. جاري التجربة


----------



## ahmed1962 (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراً أخي الكريم أنا حملت الموضوع لكن عندما شغلته طالبني بباس ورد


----------



## ميكانييكا (11 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا لك


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

ahmed1962 قال:


> شكراً أخي الكريم أنا حملت الموضوع لكن عندما شغلته طالبني بباس ورد



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم , لا يوجد باسوورد للملف الذي هو في هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/97377408/2ba31139/Google_Search.html


----------



## عاشق السهر (13 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافيه ماقصرت


----------



## هشام المتوكل (12 يونيو 2010)

*جزالك الله خيرا*​


----------



## struct-eng (12 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## hassanaki (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررر الاخ الكريم
ولكن ممكن تعطي شيفرة الفك لملف pdf المرفق وكذا بالرابط


----------



## hassanaki (19 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوررررررررر الاخ الكريم
ولكن ممكن تعطي شيفرة الفك لملف pdf المرفق وكذا بالرابط*​


محاضره للاستاذ الدكتور سعيد المغربى استاذ المساحة بهندسة الأزهر بعنوان "إحتراف البحث العلمى على شبكة الإنترنت "
http://www.4shared.com/file/94706868...mat_ver_6.html
Pass. dias


----------



## engmans (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engmans (20 يونيو 2010)

عن التحميل فى خطا وعالعموم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## civil_eng1184 (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ss_online1 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء
أخوك م سامح سمير - دمياط الجديدة - مصر


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وأهلا بك وبكل دمياط الجديدة أخي سامح


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (23 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحميل


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## myada1 (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## leader2010 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اية عمار (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ST.ENG (18 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssss


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مش لاقي (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (27 أغسطس 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## saidelsayedab (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mdsayed (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanykingo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك
دائما بتتحفنا بمشاركاتك بجد*​


----------



## إسلام علي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

> *الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك
> دائما بتتحفنا بمشاركاتك بجد​*​


الله يباركك وأهل بيتك يا طيب
الشكر لله


----------



## génie civil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شهير (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ اسلام


----------



## zaidhassanj (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مينا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr awad (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mokh (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## Abu Laith (17 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بس كنت اتمنى بان يكون مترجم للغة العربية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## youssifalsaadi (29 يوليو 2012)

*لو سمحت اتأكد من الرابط لانو مش شغال ....... وشكرا*


----------

